# Soap Base



## jenmarie82 (Sep 3, 2008)

If you buy a soap base from a wholesaler and they claim that it has all natural ingredients and even list them on the label, can you then in turn claim that your melt and pour soap is 100% natural without getting into trouble?
Just trying to cover every angle.


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 3, 2008)

I make melt and pour soaps and I would not say its 100% natural. I say my soaps are made from a natural base. Bases are no where near 100% natural but you can say there are no surfactants/sugar solutions/alcohol. Thats what I put anyway.


----------



## jenmarie82 (Sep 4, 2008)

So what makes them no where near natural? If they contain nothing artificial?


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 4, 2008)

Because its still a premade manufactured base. Don't get me wrong I love using melt and pour but, where I purchase my bases from they state that the soaps are made using natural vegetable ingredients. Like I said before, I would say natural base but not 100% especially if you add fragrance. Thats just my opinion anyway, do some research and decide for yourself.


----------



## Lane (Sep 4, 2008)

Agrees with Pepperi.  Where I get my soap from, this is what THEY say...

"Our M&P soap bases are natural and contain no detergents, no sulfates, no alcohol, and no sugar solutions."

You can say ANYTHING is natural...but to claim 100% natural? The process to make the soap wasn't natural...

Sodium Hydroxide (saponifying agent), Sorbitol (moisturizer), Sorbitan Oleate (emulsifier) -Have you looked these ingredients up thoroughly?

Sorbitol is a sugar alcohol... So...HOW can the company which sells this base claim NO alcohol or sugar solutions? 
Sorbitan Oleate- Not natural
Sodium Hydroxide- not natural.

Now one can also argue the exact opposite, which PROVES it is up up for interpenetration. You just have to be careful, if you feel you are being fair in your claims, then you are! It's YOUR business after all.


----------



## cdwinsby (Sep 4, 2008)

Just remember that wording from your manufacturer can be tricky.

MacDonald's claims it's hamburgers are made with 100% all beef......
And what else? The claim makes you think that beef is all there is but that's not what they are actually saying. "made with" being the key phrase.

Made with all natural ingredients could mean that some of the ingredients are competely natural and some may not be.

Your safe bet might be to use the same wording as the manufacturer...after all, they probably have staff members who are well versed in the laws conserning this.


----------



## jenmarie82 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ingredients: Saponified Vegetable oils mainly Coconut Oil, Glycerine (kosher, of vegetable origin), Honey, Purified Water, Sorbitol (from berries, moisturizer) , Sorbitan oleate (emulsifier), Soybean protein (conditioner)

That's what's included in one of the bases.


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thats the ingredients to my bases as well.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 4, 2008)

Which means it is manufactured by SFIC in CA. A lot of us use that base. I do too.

This is what they claim:



> 100% Pure Soap
> Only the Finest Natural Vegetable Oil Recipe
> 20% Kosher Glycerine Added
> Hypo-Allergenic
> ...



It's a great soap base, but no where do they claim to be *100%* natural.

They do say this: 





> Clear Glycerine soap base:  (our well loved "natural" formula 20% added Glycerine, mainly Coconut oil)   This is the soap base that started it all! Our soap is 100% pure soap with only the finest natural vegetable oils.  We never have any animal testing, animal products (other than milk in our goat's milk soap), no detergents, no surfactants (except our extra clear), No sulfates, no alcohol, and no sugar solutions.  Give the clear a try; you will see why people LOVE our Melt and Pour!



They added the quotation marks which is kinda like saying *wink wink*. They are probably the closest thing to a natural M&P base, because they do not add detergents, but they do not claim, straight out,  to be natural.


----------



## jenmarie82 (Sep 4, 2008)

I get mine from a supplier on ebay. I don't know where they get it. The lady told me it's made for them.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 4, 2008)

It's from SFIC, they sell to middle men in 250# quantities & the middle men dispense it in smaller qty at a marked up rate.


----------



## jenmarie82 (Sep 4, 2008)

Do you buy yours directly from SFIC or from another supplier? It's much cheaper to get it from them directly so i think i might just do that.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 4, 2008)

I get mine through Peak. They ask a fair price & have been in the biz a long time.

We tried to get a co-op together a few months back where about 5-6 of us were going to split a 250 pound order but it did not pan out in the long run.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 4, 2008)

In this thread: http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=43081#43081 there is a list of 5 suppliers that are reputable that carryy sfic bases. There are more but those were off the top of my head.


----------

